# Every Day is Caturday!



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Post cats NAO!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I AM IN YOUR CATURDAY THREAD POSTING SUNDOG. HAAAAAAAA.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Jazz hands was funny.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I AM IN YOUR CATURDAY THREAD POSTING SUNDOG. HAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

WHY ISN'T WHACK A KITTEH WORKIN

oh it is now


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

God I hate cats so much. Dogs are far superior pets.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> God I hate cats so much. Dogs are far superior pets.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ViLLiO said:


> God I hate cats so much. Dogs are far superior pets.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :clap


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Posted for anymouse!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL Dogs Invasion!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

theandrew said:


> LOL Dogs Invasion!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

*posted for anymouse


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Posted for teh anymouse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


>


lolcapshun cannot express the epic amount of win in this pic.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

:clap:clapmore, more:clap:clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aloysius said:


>


Teehee.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































The Lion King


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

theandrew said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Edit: **** It's Caturday and I already hit the post limit

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

i like animals, great thread ppl!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


:yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

#


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wonder who started this whole cat picture craze?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I am quite certain that you are mistaken. My watch clearly indicates that today is Friday. Glad I could help you people out. :teeth


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

anymouse said:


> oops sry.. wrong meme?
> we need a lolmetal thread.


lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

anymouse: ummm, excuse me, I'm talking to you! and, i find you HERE. of course


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> i destroyed it with my lolmetal. hey you just posted a lawl! hypocrite! and also, yr avatar terrifies me.












I don't see what's so terrifying about it  Oh and I didn't see the metal things, I thought this thread was lolcat exclusive, my mistake.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


>


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I apologize for nothing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

My cat is a Donkey.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


Is that... A FAKE PAW?!?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ :no


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

^^


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


> ^^


I've been watching this for a good half hour and I still can't stop smiling.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

It's caturdayy!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hm, I can still see it. It's Call of Duty Cat.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

> i think we should spend all fifty posts a day on caturday :b


maybe I will do that


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


> ps what i had meant is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Pual Koh makes very nice cat artworks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

*This thread. It is...*










sorry if someone else posted this one. too lazy right now. too lazy to check the entire thread even.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/8571610/23075897


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BeNice said:


> http://video.yahoo.com/watch/8571610/23075897


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread makes my day :teeth


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yay

Bazinga!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah, it was only a matter of time before "Soft Kitty" got put on here. BBT is awesome. 

(I also have no lolcats for you :|)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> (I also have no lolcats for you :|)


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

8)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Enora Lively said:


> 8)












Zazzy! :yay


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

alrighty, sleep well, good night anymouse


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

LMAO
Best thread EVAR
XOXOX ^_^


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww. Looks just like my old cat, Hobbsie.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

mah ninja skillz :teeth


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :um you haz dem!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Post completely unrelated to topic because the topic does not please my tastes.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hehe


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


>


Marry me?!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread must not die. It makes me too happy. *bump*

(How do you post pics so they don't turn up as thumbnails? I have funny cat pics!)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Marry me?!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


>


I wasn't expecting that. Made me laugh <3


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

anymouse said:


> perfectly perfect.


Shouldn't that be Purrrfectly purrrfect.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*Caturday!!!*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


> it doesn't show on my firefox.


this


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

is it fix?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

back, internet died


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yes, it did, so I just went to bed :rain


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

You know what's awesome? I own that same computer case. :b


anymouse said:


>


----------



## Aliens (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^LOL


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol. This thread cures depression.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Me, laughing at lolcats? I don't even recognize myself anymore. What have you people done to me?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol. It never ends!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


:heart


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> nah, and i was not referencing your adorable post in terms of it, i liked it! :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ Ha ha True.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

OHMYGAWD.

Not one of these threads.

<.>


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Too sad to post a lolcat. :rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Aw, I was just askin' for that one, wasn't I! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

it's alright, here one more then I has to go...










do this


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

good night


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

brb


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

here a cat before i go, and you go work and i take a nap


----------



## Merely (Feb 2, 2011)

Trust me, you *DON'T* wanna mess with this kind of power. :sus


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*rawr*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine ^


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Mine ^


^super cuteness :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

HardRock said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

skygazer said:


> ^super cuteness :yes


Thanks! And lol ^


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

skygazer said:


> ^super cuteness :yes


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

skygazer said:


>


Lmao.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I think it's from the episode when they had a patient who thinks their cat can predict people's death and House tested the cat on a coma patient lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


>


I love this!! =D


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


>


Ewww


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*oh hai*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

thar


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

HardRock said:


> thar












edit: now is it fixed?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I cant see, it says domain unregistered :cry imageshack doesnt work either


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*phonee strapps*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

it works now!!!! :yay


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yay:yay


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


:teeth


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*happy caturday*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Anymouse would be proud.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> i has a fierce lolcat to post but i am refraining for a good cause *bring back the threadmaker*!


Do it in his honor.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> no moar lolcats if he comes back if dat's what they want! :rain


Don't you see that's what they want? I never thought I'd see the day where something stopped you from posting lolcat's :| A sad day for us all indeed.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

anymouse said:


> i has a fierce lolcat to post but i am refraining for a good cause *bring back the threadmaker*!


Your posting has nothing to do with his ban or reinstatement.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> i has a fierce lolcat to post but i am refraining for a good cause *bring back the threadmaker*!


I'm sure he would want you to keep this thread ALIVE!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Why did the OP get banned? Seemed like a good-natured guy who just happened to like funny pictures of cats (don't we all?)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*please bring back Aloysius*

edit: (hide lolcats) bahh i didnt readd


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Merely (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

News from Cat Island


lovemeow.com/2011/03/good-news-from-cat-island-how-to-help/ said:


> Sendai television inc. (http://joox.tv) reported a message on their bulletin board regarding contact from tashirojima (cat island). On march 14 approximately 2pm local time, two tourists from aoba-ku, sendai were confirmed safe in one of the shelters on cat island. Though the post was later removed from the bulletin, we were able to retrieve it through google caching (screenshot).
> Most of people and cats are doing ok on the island, but they are very short of necessities such as food and water. A self-defense force helicopter has landed on tashirojima (cat island) and rescue effort is underway.
> "just to give everyone an update on tashirojima, cat island. The people and cats are safe but short of food. A volunteer looked into transporting food by boat, but the is too much debris in the water. A helicopter is the only way. The army will probably get a helicopter ready soon so we are looking into the possibility of asking them to take cat food too," stated by japan earthquake animal rescue and support.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought this thread had been long dead :eek


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

it's alright, cat island is okay.

And welcome back 
we miss you









here are cupcakes for the party :yay


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I missd you too :yay

skygazer has been trying to live up to your legacy by posting cats (and doing a rather poor job at that :b)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


> a msg for skygazer from Aloysius:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clapahaha awesome, thanks



> (and doing a rather poor job at that :b)


hey I try! :teeth


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

skygazer said:


> hey I try! :teeth


I just made this right now, you likey?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

skygazer said:


> hey I try! :teeth


I wos jus kidding! :yay


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> I just made this right now, you likey?


Nice :yes











HardRock said:


> I wos jus kidding! :yay


:b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone posted this on facebook...










Poor kitties!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^was that cat doing something like this


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I eat brains


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

This is my cat.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

****Image removed due to language****


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


> ^^ cute!
> 
> Aloysius (Threadmaker) made these lolcats of his sister's kitteh, Chloe>>
> 
> ...


Chloe is adorable :yes:clap


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

random interwebz kittens


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy birthday to stargazer!

&anymouse I like your av


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Anymouse,IllusionOfHappiness, and also to Aloysius :clap:b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

here's the cake


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

did I miss skygazer's birthday?

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^Thanks! :boogie


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

i love this thread, best antidepressant eva'


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Cat VS dog


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Cats scare me However i started weeks ago taking care of this cat -named him " panther aka 2% " cuz he looks like panther and loves 2% milk- in my neighborhood cuz the owners abuse him, and i just feed and wash him and give him warm bed i made for him, i found out last week while driving he was killed, his body in the street mutilated. I felt sooo sad, they cleaned it up within hours, however i never got to give him proper burial. So there is not caturday for meh.

Just thought id share


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> Just thought id share


That's a sad story. 

RIP Panther AKA 2%


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh stop now you're just showing off!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Crouching Tiger, Flying KITTY!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Oh stop now you're just showing off!


Holy sh*t, your cat is so flexible it can act as a pro contortionist


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljb36xZHqb1qbhu6po1_500.jpg

.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cats...summed up in seconds:


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Cats...summed up in seconds:


That, combined with the "Two am, feed me pic" is all anyone needs to know about cats lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Good thing u revived the topic, Jcgrey, totally forgot about it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I had forgotten about it too. Then I saw some of these and had to dig it out. (the thread, obviously)  Google trends is pretty interesting. You can see exactly when the LOLCats began. I think.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay! Cats =^.^=


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh mah gawddd!! A cat thread!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


:heart


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

this is so good. i can't even speak words how good.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to intensely dislike Steve Martin, but I can't after seeing these.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL I love those cat painting pictures! If only learning Art History was this fun...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Why is it that lonely people love cats so much? :/


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

This is PT  a lovable fat cat that acts like a dog lol


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

skygazer said:


>


OMG!
Is that a real bag of food?


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Pangur Ban said:


>


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

(I had to edit it, for all the kids on SAS.)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

YAY It's CATURDAY!!!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

When read the title I can't help but sing it like the party rock anthem song. Everyday is caturday! :boogie


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


That is a big cat! :eek

rip justin  (this thread always reminds me of him)


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


>


XD


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> XD


I love those cats!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hahaha oh my goodness. I'd only seen the gif.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's caturrrrrdayyyyy....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


>


That second cat is just adorable. :fall


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


>


let me pet you with my paw and than give you a big lion kiss


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My sister's cats


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


>


Poor guy hasn't had any kid meals for days!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice avatar Borophyll


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

View attachment Thread.bmp
meow.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


That first video. :fall:fall:fall


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Ah, James Joyce, he could even make taking a s*** sound interesting.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


>


Watching my own cat when she does that ^, is one of the few cures for depression.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

best one ive seen!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MiMiK said:


> best one ive seen!


:lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

cats rule, they can and will be taking over. I would like to be the first to welcome our new feline overlords. I'd like to remind them that as a trusted member of the community I could be helpful in rounding up others for processing into live scratching posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MiMiK said:


> best one ive seen!


Lol that is unbelievable


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/i...K8HtT8Gjc3OZRbCRkR8tWZ1mrqabi7dODR_oiaWWw8obw


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

NomadChild said:


>


Awww. :love2


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


I'm guessing that cat really wanted those balloons.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm guessing that cat really wanted those balloons.












I think that means yes in cat.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taoist kitties*


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Jcgrey said:


>


I want one!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

"warning something's not right here" Malware on funnymill.com?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Too many cats!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought it was sunday. Who knew?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Awww. That should be the cat's Halloween costume. A penguin.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

"That tomorrow should come and that I should get another cat." - Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Whatev said:


>


NGAWWW.

Hi.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My cat celebrated this Caturday by catching a still alive mouse. Redeemed himself after the previous one he tried to catch got away. Go Peach! Let the mouse go in a wooded area.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apparently today is national cat day! :clap


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

That's called a Norwegien Forest Cat.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------

